
FBI/NSA got resources? Took me about 1h to recover my own passcode wiped iPhone - cusspvz
http://hacknload.com/post/146918166785
======
tmikaeld
Since you previously had synced with the computer, it might recognize it's
backup keys and therefore let you try again and again. FBI didn't have any
backups to go on, right?

~~~
cusspvz
I have synced with the computer before, but I needed some disk space a while
ago and deleted everthing related with the iTunes. So, do you think those keys
were backed up on my computer?

~~~
tmikaeld
Probably - If you had deleted the user folder then I would have assumed it was
permanently gone.

~~~
cusspvz
I've deleted iTunes assets on "~/Library/Application Support" and
"~/Music/iTunes". Also, before doing that I've deleted all the backups I had
on "iTunes > Preferences > Devices".

It would be awesome if there was someone out there who could test this. :)

------
dplgk
this link goes to godaddy parked page?

